# Bantams



## MotherOfChickens (15 July 2017)

Looking for a change and some ideas. I've let my chicken flock age and die down and the remainder is knocking on a bit. I don't intend to breed any more chickens (will ducks and geese though).

so looking for some bantams for eggs-to be kept inside in the winter, out in the summer. want something pretty, not prone to broodiness, not too flighty, good layers, nothing with feathered feet, but that can cope in a decent aviary type set up. any breed ideas?


----------



## rara007 (15 July 2017)

D'anvers?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 July 2017)

are they true? will look them up.quite tempted by some Anconas atm, have always liked the Med breeds (best hens I've had have been LF Minorca)


----------



## Clodagh (16 July 2017)

Plymouth rock? I love them, although not sure how they do on broodiness. Ancona's are lovely too.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 July 2017)

Plymouth a bit close to SG in colour-and a little dumpy for me. been offered some mottled Orloffs too which are fun-maybe a bit too broody.


----------



## rara007 (16 July 2017)

Yes they're pretty small trues but mine do lay well and rarely brood. I have OEGs (not most people's tastes!), Pekins (live inside and super broody) and d'anvers that I breed. As pets I also have a selection of rares (nankin, thuringian, Groninger) and other Belgians. I've not had any the med breeds in Bantam to give experience of!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 July 2017)

I love OEGs but not for my set up  If it wasnt an aviary type set up I'd go for IG I think as have always loved them. think something more sporty will suit though.


----------



## Clodagh (16 July 2017)

I have Dutch, they lay beautifully and only 2 out of the 20 have ever gone broody. Much nicer than d'anvers, and non aggressive cockerels. .
You are welcome to eggs, I have millefleur and khaki.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 July 2017)

We used to have Silkies as well as a few Pekins at the yard, both breeds were lovely natured birds and the eggs pretty colours too


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 July 2017)

thanks Clodagh but I've nothing to hatch them in/with.

TFF Silkies are amazing, also probably the broodiest breed you can get lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 July 2017)

Welsummer?


----------



## TTK (16 July 2017)

Barb D'ucles are really cool


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (16 July 2017)

If you fancy a challenge try Speckled Sussex Bantams. I used to breed them but had to give up as I just couldn't find the right birds. Beautiful little bantams, friendly and great egg layers but most strains I tried had heart issues - they got deep purple combs and died at about a year old. At one point I had most colours of Sussex Bantam, the red ones are gorgeous but the Speckled Sussex is special. I gave away my last remaining bantams this week - end of an era and place seems quiet without my feathered friends.


----------



## Clodagh (16 July 2017)

Tbbb I really want a SS Bantam to outcross my millefleur Wyandottes, just as an experiment. If the person that has yours would ever consider selling half a dozen hatching eggs I would bite their hand off.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 July 2017)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			If you fancy a challenge try Speckled Sussex Bantams. I used to breed them but had to give up as I just couldn't find the right birds. Beautiful little bantams, friendly and great egg layers but most strains I tried had heart issues - they got deep purple combs and died at about a year old. At one point I had most colours of Sussex Bantam, the red ones are gorgeous but the Speckled Sussex is special. I gave away my last remaining bantams this week - end of an era and place seems quiet without my feathered friends.
		
Click to expand...

sorry you've stopped keeping birds 

no, no more difficult ones-although healthy, Marsh Daisies are a complete labour of love and only worth it if breeding on a very large scale and I got stock all over England. I wouldnt sniff at some Light Sussex bantams mind. 

I do think the Dutch are pretty-some silvers might be nice. The thing that puts me of the Meds/Leghorn is frostbitten combs-had problems with it in the past here.


----------



## PorkChop (17 July 2017)

We have a few different breeds of Bantams - Silkies, Wynadottes, Thuringian, Milliefleur.  All lovely and decent layers, but they all have a tendency to go broody, especially the Silkies


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (17 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Tbbb I really want a SS Bantam to outcross my millefleur Wyandottes, just as an experiment. If the person that has yours would ever consider selling half a dozen hatching eggs I would bite their hand off.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, my last SSB died a few weeks ago. The ones I rehomed were Marans. One day I will have my flock back ... but might need to do some outcrosses as I do think the breed has suffered from inbreeding at some point.


----------

